# .NET and More > Silverlight >  DataSources???

## Bill Crawley

Hi All,

I have created a standard web App. I have now intorduced a silverlight project into the solution with the intention of using Silverlight for reporting. The first thing Silverlight wants is a service reference, but I have no service. I simply want to connect to SQL Server and select a particular table as my source.

How do I place this in a service for silverlight to use? I've downloaded Silverlight 4.

----------


## Calver

Hello, this is the tutorial that enabled me to understand how Silverlight connects to SQL Server...

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/silver...3_SQL_WCF.aspx

Hope this helps  :Smilie:

----------


## Bill Crawley

Thanks for this. I've since been told by the client that they do not want me to use Silverlight (I'll still check this out for my own benefit). 

the client want me to use the standard reporting features of VS2010. I've started too use the Reporting tools that have and extension rdlc. I've had some success with this in that I am obtaining data into a basic report based on a Stored Proc, However I'm having trouble setting data in a text box as an expression. I'm splitting a single item of data by using the instr functions etc, which work well for data that I can gaurentee is in the string, however I now need to expand on this and test for data that may or may not be in the string and I am struggling to do this in the Expression builder of the taextbox that I have placed on the rdlc designer.

----------


## Calver

I'm afraid I can't help with VS Reporting Tools, as I don't use them. I normally create Excel files and print from there, sometimes to PDF.

----------


## gep13

Bill,

Can you confirm which technology that you are using for reporting?  Perhaps a link?

I don't think this question belongs in this forum anymore, and I would like to get it moved to the correct one.

Thanks

Gary

----------

